# Fossil Video and Quilling Questions



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I posted a video of Fossil on Youtube. It is sped up a lot for some reason though. :lol: She is not really moving that fast. Oh well you get the idea.






Aside from her being absolutely adorable, she is also quilling. She is sleeping A LOT. If I understand correctly, this is normal for babies and especially for quilling babies. She has not used her wheel too much but has gone on it about 4 times for a few mins each time in the last 2 days. She sleeps through most of the night but has come out for a little while each of those nights. Maybe this is normal, I am just used to BubbleWrap running all night long. I have not had experience with babies before so I am just a little nervous I might do something wrong.  Any advice is appreciated. If you know any good threads I should read, please direct me to them. 

Just to give you details... She turned 6 weeks on 2/17/11. She came from Beach Bum Hedgehogs. We brought her home on Saturday. She is VERY friendly. I have her on fleece bedding with a CHE set up. Her cage has been a little warm, 75-80 F. I have been trying to keep the apartment down to 75 but living on the top floor apartment in Florida makes it hard sometimes. In the afternoon the sun beats down directly on my apartment. Any temperature advice is welcome.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Just wanted to update to say that Fossil ran on her wheel for good while last night. I fell asleep so I am not sure how long exactly. She had never been exposed to wheel before hand but she learned very quickly.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's so cute! I think I like the video in fast speed. :lol: They crack me up. Sit here for a while, looking around & then all of a sudden, I really want to run over there. So entertaining. And the picture is simply precious.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

She is so funny. The video was originally 5 mins long. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's an adorable baby, congrats


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww she is adorable~~

Incidentally, one of the videos of Kashi (my hedgehog) shows up on the right hand under suggested videos ;D


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought this video was wonderful! Fossil is just adorable!


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Cute video! Also, nice cage set up, I like her house!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for all of the complements.  Fossil says thanks too.


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey, I have that same house! I have an old shirt of mine stuffed in there and she loves burrowing into it.

Fossil is so adorable. I really like the fleece you have in her cage too. XD And I agree, the sped up-ness makes the video even cuter!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

toast said:


> the sped up-ness makes the video even cuter!


"sped up-ness"
:lol: 
It certainly highlights their short little attention spans..."eat...eat...eat...drink...
where's my house?...run to wheel...what's in my food dish...zzzzzzz - wow! I must've fallen as...what was I going to ?...where's my house?...eat...drink...eat...run...where's my......
...what was I thinking?...I'm gonna run over there and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...."


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha isn't that the truth!! Last night my boyfriend and I got to watch Pretzel run around in circles over and over in her playpen. It was something like... RUN! EAT DRINK! RUN! WHEEL! RUN SOME MORE! EAT! WHEEL!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Where did you get the house? It is so much nicer than just an igloo!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have seen those same houses at a few of the larger petstores nearby (Petsmart; Pices; Petcetera). Amazon often has them, too.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I need to go check out PetSmart and petCo!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think there were different sizes...so just make sure you're getting the size you want. And, for the life of me, I can't remember the price...sorry...


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Found 'em!!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753301

These are pretty nifty. They apparently make different sizes and pieces so you can connect a whole bunch of them together and make your house fancier. But this kit right here is all you need


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice!! Thanks, that is what I am going to get. I am on Larry's reserve list now so starting to collect my supplies and spending alot of time on this forum!

I love Fossil's cage setup. So colorful!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

CritterHeaven said:


> I am on Larry's reserve list now so starting to collect my supplies and spending alot of time on this forum!


So glad you joined!


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> Nice!! Thanks, that is what I am going to get. I am on Larry's reserve list now so starting to collect my supplies and spending alot of time on this forum!


Welcome!! You'll love it here. Everyone is so ridiculously friendly 

And glad I could help!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

toast said:


> Everyone is so ridiculously friendly


Mostly cuz we live with hedgehogs who are sick to death of us talking to *them*. :roll:


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

Fossil is such a cute hedgie. I like the cage you have her in, too. What brand is your cage and where can I find one like it? I enjoyed the fast moving pace of your video and watching Fossil exploring her cage. 

Thanks for sharing this with us.
Mary Ellen


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

mary ellen said:


> Fossil is such a cute hedgie. I like the cage you have her in, too. What brand is your cage and where can I find one like it? I enjoyed the fast moving pace of your video and watching Fossil exploring her cage.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us.
> Mary Ellen


Thank you I think that Fossil is quite cute as well.  I actually don't know what brand my cage is. I received the cage with my first hedgehog from his original owner, but I do know that you can find very similar cages at Petsmart and Petco.


----------

